# Pre-scuffed tubes from PSI



## randyrls (Oct 11, 2013)

I noticed that my supply of 7mm bulk pen tubes was running out.  I had used part of the last one. :frown:

So I ordered some more from PSI.  The tubes came, but I noticed that the tubes were already scuffed!  Good deal and one thing I don't have to do.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 11, 2013)

I noticed that on a 10 pack I assembled last night. 

Allow me to insert a word of warning. I purchased 10 inch long tubes 7mm tubes from PSI. I cut them to length and rattlesnake blanks for a pen order. I assembled them last night and the tubes were way to tight once the upper barrel was placed over the transmission. It was all I could do to remove the cap...and I am a pretty big and strong guy. Glad I tested the first one. I had to sand the transmission and then sand inside the upper barrel's tube until the cap would go on and off the way it should. Live and learn...I really hat to not be able to cut 10 inch tubes to the lengths I want  but if they have an ID a little smaller that should be then I suppose I will stop doing that. Why can't 10 inch tubes be purchased that have the correct ID?

Do a good turn daily!
Don




randyrls said:


> I noticed that my supply of 7mm bulk pen tubes was running out.  I had used part of the last one. :frown:
> 
> So I ordered some more from PSI.  The tubes came, but I noticed that the tubes were already scuffed!  Good deal and one thing I don't have to do.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Don;  I will have to check that.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd still end up scuffing them myself... To remove any oxidation that might affect the glue adhesion.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Oct 11, 2013)

The most recent pen kits bought from PSI all had scuffed pen tubes.
_________________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## NittanyLion (Oct 12, 2013)

I had the same problem as Don several monthe back with 7mm 10" tubes for bullet pens.


----------

